# Studio pets! Show us your photos!



## dcoscina (Apr 10, 2020)

One of the things I love most about working from home in my studio is that my dogs often will curl up and chill out. Now, they do often sing (or howl) when I'm playing my Kawai upright downstairs and I often must compose with headphones on because they have begun to ramp this up even with sampled pianos playing back on my monitors. But they are truly a blessing and I'm thankful to have them. I know John Powell has standard poodles who roam around his studio too. How about the rest of you? Any pet photos you'd like to post? They don't have to be in the studio by the way.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 10, 2020)

This is Snickers (10) when he was a kitten. This is the cat that costs me thousands of dollars in vet bills every year, but I still wouldn't trade him for anything in the world:







This is Arthur (8). Despite the fact he doesn't eat much, he's now a hefty 19 pounds:







This is Viola (8). She lives at my mom's house because she doesn't get along with the other two cats. She lost her ears to frostbite before I rescued her. (All three cats are winter kitten rescues.)


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 10, 2020)

This is Rex. He likes his tea with milk and prefers ambient music. He loathes epic cinematic trailer tunes. Makes him quite grumpy to be honest.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 10, 2020)

I’ve got many. To keep them from bothering me you set the Bubble Machine out back.
Just like those wonderful old studios in LA made sure Engineers & Producers we’re left alone, booze and pinball games were down the Hall.

Tonight.....Trolls.....World Tour. I meant the movie, not the guys peppering threads here.


----------



## CT (Apr 10, 2020)

Katie. She most enjoys Vivaldi, or anything featuring natural horns.


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Apr 10, 2020)

Meet Magic!
He won't fit in the studio, but I think he prefers eating grass and playing with his herd mates anyway (he lives in an open herd - free range 24/7).
I'm not exactly sure he enjoys it, but I tend to serenade him off-key when riding out. Given that he has not tried to buck me off (yet), either he's deaf or likes bad renditions of bluegrass tunes...


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 12, 2020)

My cat doesn't like cameras :-/
You'll have to take my word he's super cute in the studio.


----------



## Stillneon (Apr 12, 2020)

This is Bob and Lulu. Studio kittens. 9 months old this weekend. If they’re not asleep it’s utter chaos 😁


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 12, 2020)

Mr. Fuffles, the Somali kitty.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 12, 2020)

Fun thread !

Meet Nietzsche & Nouchka, my two leonbergers.






This photo is a bit old already! They were still big puppies.

And these are Evi & Seti, the studio cats.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Apr 12, 2020)

Ceasar!


----------



## novaburst (Apr 12, 2020)

This is my pet mouse, as you can see it mutated :emoji_mouse:


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> This is Rex. He likes his tea with milk and prefers ambient music. He loathes epic cinematic trailer tunes. Makes him quite grumpy to be honest.


So he’s a tea Rex?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2020)

This is Peaches. She is a snuggle whore. When she was a baby she weighed about as much as a paper clip, and her glorious fluffy tail was longer than her body. I named her Peaches because her eyes are orange like little peaches.




This is Raindrop. She loves her butt rubbed near her tail and she is a very sweet kitty. The vet said she was the calmest cat she’d ever seen. She’s 17 this year.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 12, 2020)

Great photos everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kilgurt (Apr 12, 2020)

This is my beloved cat named Murphy - very musical!


----------



## paularthur (Apr 30, 2020)

his crate is called the Bebop.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 30, 2020)

While I don’t have any pets I’m a bit surprised that the unofficial cat lady of VI-C hasn’t showed you guys what amateurs you all are! 

🙀😻😸😺🙀😺😼😾😼😻😺😼😻🙀


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 30, 2020)

The ginger is a monster known a Trumpet - the rescue group named him that because he meows loudly. He is 18 months old and 7 kg (15.4 lb). He is a little shit - but very cute.

The black and white cat is Helga. She is a snob, but when she wants attention she is very snuggly. Has a habit of sitting on my lap or keyboard when Im working.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 30, 2020)

Okay, this is Charlie. His voice has been heard on my vocal recordings since I got him.


----------



## Fredeke (May 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, this is Charlie. His voice has been heard on my vocal recordings since I got him.


Too cute <3


----------



## sostenuto (May 2, 2020)

She is Rhapsody .... sweet Hyacinth Macaw .... adopted as baby.
Doesn't sing well, but can overload mics when she chooses.


----------



## dcoscina (May 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, this is Charlie. His voice has been heard on my vocal recordings since I got him.


oh that's a nice tabby


----------



## dzilizzi (May 2, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> oh that's a nice tabby


Poor thing was found on the side of the road as a kitten and given to my vet. When we had to put one of my older cats to sleep, they asked if were wanted him. He has a smashed nose, some spine injuries and can't lift his tail. But he is very sweet and likes to be cuddled. And he likes to sing along with me. (Not very well though)


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 2, 2020)

Meet my assistent Linux. Does what she does best - lounge around and clog up my faders with cat fur.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 2, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Poor thing was found on the side of the road as a kitten and given to my vet. When we had to put one of my older cats to sleep, they asked if were wanted him. He has a smashed nose, some spine injuries and can't lift his tail. But he is very sweet and likes to be cuddled. And he likes to sing along with me. (Not very well though)



Jesus. Poor thing indeed.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2020)

Chloe: Sitting at your desk? Are you kidding me?! It's time for my dinner, Nick!


----------



## artomatic (May 2, 2020)

Kiko - my editor assistant!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 3, 2020)

Moses!


----------



## Vonk (May 5, 2020)

The only audience I can get nowadays.


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 5, 2020)

Pics of studio AND cats. Can't beat that !

*gets some popcorn*


----------



## Geomir (Aug 12, 2021)

I am bumping this thread (after more than 1 year!) to introduce you Penelope, a.k.a. "la gorda" or "la gordita", the brave cat that travelled across the Atlantic Ocean, from Venezuela to Greece, to find a safer home here.


----------



## nilblo (Aug 12, 2021)

This is the Chief ! He´s overseeing every thing I do. If I end up short of his expectations - he´ll simply leave the room with a "yawn". I rely heavily on his expertise...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 12, 2021)

This is Shelley Bean. I've repeatedly asked her to go out and earn a living and her keep but she wont.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 12, 2021)

My only companion is a battery operated fish... I have no idea who these other characters are... just showed up out of nowhere:


View attachment VID-20200904-WA0005.mp4


----------



## Ray Cole (Aug 12, 2021)

What a smile-inducing thread! Here's Socks. He's a former-feral who adopted my wife and me about 7-8 years ago. He's slowly become more and more domesticated, and now he hangs out with us inside the house more often than he's outside. He's a sweetie.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 12, 2021)

Our little Django! Named in honor of Django Reinhardt...


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 12, 2021)

Meet Mika, a Russian analog cat from 2017 with a CV (Cat Voicing) & Gate in/out/icannotchoose interface and Purr-Brown filters.


----------



## gzapper (Aug 12, 2021)

Bobo, correcting me when I play a wrong note.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 12, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> My only companion is a battery operated fish... I have no idea who these other characters are... just showed up out of nowhere:
> 
> 
> View attachment VID-20200904-WA0005.mp4


Spot the dog. It's the one sniffing butts and not caring about the fish.


----------



## davidson (Aug 12, 2021)

Too many cats, not enough dogs.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 12, 2021)

Emma.......letting me know it sucks


----------



## rnieto (Aug 12, 2021)

Luna, my old pampered dachshund


----------



## chillbot (Aug 12, 2021)

rnieto said:


> Luna, my old pampered dachshund


Boy if you stuck some longer legs on that face it would look so much like my italian greyhounds, RIP.











Currently we are down to just the four cats. But they aren't studio cats, except for one, occasionally. Probably for the best as when I had a studio cat it would take me hours sometimes to undo the damage she'd do walking on the digital mixers, somehow getting inside of submenus and tweaking random settings.


----------



## MPortmann (Aug 12, 2021)

Ella loves the orchestral and piano music. Trailers and she’s outta there🤣


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 12, 2021)

davidson said:


> Too many cats, not enough dogs.


I got you, fam.

Left to right: Barney, Rylee, Balthazar and Captain. All rescues.

The little one was the wifey’s and we made the big mistake of getting the floppy eared middle one together. 8 years old, crazier than a husky and clingier than my toddler.

The three big boys are the reason my carpet is never clean, no matter how much I vacuum.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 12, 2021)

Not inside studio, but outside studio. 18 months as hermit in woods now, still going strong. Beautiful piano compositions when isolated among nature. The deer is not afraid of this guy anymore, and they like the beetroot. Mrs Racoon has two babies that came for visit the day before.


----------



## Jeff Tremblett (Aug 12, 2021)

My assistant Iris, she's very helpful with all things mewsic


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 12, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Meet my assistent Linux. Does what she does best - lounge around and clog up my faders with cat fur.


Hey, thanks everybody for all the likes on this post today. Sadly she passed away recently. Actually made this for her, for those who may've missed it; https://vi-control.net/community/threads/requiem-for-linux-a-normal-family.108348/

Still miss that little fuzzball every day.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 12, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hey, thanks everybody for all the likes on this post today. Sadly she past away recently. Actually made this for her, for those who may've missed it; https://vi-control.net/community/threads/requiem-for-linux-a-normal-family.108348/
> 
> Still miss that little fuzzball every day.


I just thought to myself "great, you mention your cat died and then you go and basically self-promote your own crap, you *sshole!".  So, sorry about that


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 12, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Probably for the best as when I had a studio cat it would take me hours sometimes to undo the damage she'd do walking on the digital mixers, somehow getting inside of submenus and tweaking random settings.


Ha, you don't get it. That's serendipity, creation by accident. The best you can imagine 

My cat is allowed in the studio. She doesn't trip much on the keys and stuff (ok, she likes my Nord Stage). Anyway she's usually too busy sitting under my lamps.


----------

